# Marineland C220 canister filter



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Again I am planning on doing a 40g breeder tank and it will be planted with some low light plants. Probably just some java moss, java fern, banana plant, and anarchais. Will this be a good enough filter to use ? It flows 220 gph. If I read correctly I should use a filter that flows at least 3 to 4 times more then my tank size so this should work besides it says its rated for a 55g tank.but since its going to be planted should I jump up to the C360 that flows 360gph? Does any one have one of these filters our had any experience with them? They have them on sale jere and give you an extra set of media

Canister Filters: Marineland C-Series Multi-Stage Canister Filters


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I am not trying to talk you out of that filter but there are a bunch of us on TPF and AC that are useing the SunSun Filters. They are compareble in design to the one you listed but much cheaper.


SUNSUN HW-302 Outside Filter setup & test - Aquaria Central

3-STAGE CANISTER AQUARIUM FILTER FOR FRESH/SALT WATER - eBay (item 160404927985 end time Sep-13-10 12:56:47 PDT)

I would go with this one if you get one of them.

Aquarium 3 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer - eBay (item 360287941102 end time Sep-05-10 11:44:30 PDT)


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

hey archer how long have you been using the sun sun? still no problems? intreasted just lil scared of the whole grey market type. but looks just like the marineland. and seems to have really good feed back. and whats with the uv light? that is in its own switch so i can turn it on and off? and when would i really need to use it? and what are you using as filter media in each tray


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

I have had mine running for 9 months and no problems and yes it does seem to be a Marineland knock off. I am useing bio balls in the bottom tray, then pot scrubbers in the middle tray and then fiber batting in the top tray. I am not a big fan of UV's but they do work good for green water. I would get the larger one of the two and use the media that it comes with but I found that the fiber pads tend to plug up fast and reduces the flow quickly, I go 2-3 months in between cleanings with the way I set it up.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

What's fiber batting? Is that the fiber to stuff pillows and bears they where talking about on the other forum? And is pot scrubbes what the product is actually called and do you mean by larger one the one with 4 trays instead of the 3 trays?


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the one I am refering too but you could always go up to the 4 tray if you wanted

Aquarium 3 Stage CANISTER FILTER + 9W UV Sterilizer - eBay (item 360287941102 end time Sep-05-10 11:44:30 PDT)

The batting I am refering to is the stuff they use for pillows its called Morning Glory Premium Polyester Fiber Fill and I get mine at Walmart. The pot scrubbers are those plastic scrubbers for cleaning pans and I get mine at the dollar store


----------

